# Vultures invading feral colony. Help!



## PAgrandma (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello,

We are in south eastern Pennsylvania on eleven wooded wetland acres.

For many years I have permitted a neighbor to care for feral cats on our property. Unfortunately 'Mike the Cat Guy' is now very ill. His wife has taken on the responsibility.


But now the Vultures have arrived. I counted close to seventy in the area over the weekend. 

I need help and advice about how to deter these critters. I know it's suggested to wait 'till cats have eaten and then remove any leftovers. Mrs. Cat Guy comes after dark and has tried... but has limited time available. 


Would a low enclosed covered or wire feeding area work? If so...what dimension? There are twelve cats and are usually fed in several areas.

Thanks in advance. ~ Joyce


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you put a cover over the feeding area? Or feed them in an enclosed area the vultures cant see? 

What a challenge. I wonder if a wild life rehaber would have suggestions on vultures and how to deter them.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, here's what you do: Drive around until you find a roadkill deer--roadkill anything else will also work, but the bigger, the better with so many Turkey Vultures in the area. Load the carcass into your car--I suggest putting a tarp down on the back seat first. Drive home and drag your roadkill vulture magnet to the area of your property that is furthest from where the cats are fed. Voila! Watch the vultures clear out while the cats eat in peace--at least for a couple of days until they polish off that deer.

Alternatively, you could set up an enclosed or covered feeding area, and hope that was enough of a deterrent to provide the motivation to move them on. With the Spring migration season beginning, it's likely that some of the Turkey Vultures in the area are simply stopping over on their way North. If that's the case, the number of vultures should begin to decrease on its own, although a couple will likely hang around as long as there's an accessible food source and nothing more recently dead near by.


----------



## PAgrandma (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to the two of you for your replies.
Mitts & Tess.... rehaber is an option I'll consider.
Yes, a cover is what I'm considering now... it's just WHAT height off the ground...HOW wide should the cover be? etc. etc.

dt... we've got a van, so no problem hauling a carcass... Ya shurr

On a more relative note. These birds have been around since last fall, so not migratory I'm afraid. They have been 'munching' on a nearby corner of the road...but return to the driveway mid afternoon waiting for the arrival of the food cart.

Oh well..
.
~ Joyce


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

dt8thd said:


> Ok, here's what you do: Drive around until you find a roadkill deer--roadkill anything else will also work, but the bigger, the better with so many Turkey Vultures in the area. Load the carcass into your car--I suggest putting a tarp down on the back seat first. Drive home and drag your roadkill vulture magnet to the area of your property that is furthest from where the cats are fed. Voila! Watch the vultures clear out while the cats eat in peace--at least for a couple of days until they polish off that deer.


Ummm I just had to ask... have you ever done this?:-?

Ill do a lot of crazy things for my cats but to drag a decomposing roadkill to ward off vultures for a day or two.. no way... Or were you just kidding?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Ummm I just had to ask... have you ever done this?:-?
> 
> Ill do a lot of crazy things for my cats but to drag a decomposing roadkill to ward off vultures for a day or two.. no way... Or were you just kidding?


 I was just kidding. Although, I love birds, even "ugly", rancid meat eating ones, so it's not something I _wouldn't_ do given the right circumstances either, like if there was an injured vulture hanging around my yard or something.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

the low enclosed area might work, but vultures are smart and may work around it. I'd make it as low as possible but you need to be able to reach the bowls in to the center areas. No more than 6' x 6' on all sides is my guess. Put about 3 narrow entry ways on each side - about a foot apart. I envision a 1' tall by 6' square chicken wire mesh covered box(s). Open on the bottom with 3 pass throughs on each side. this will allow the cats multiple entry/exit holes.


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

These things RULE
get one, ant proof it, problem solved (2nd one down with the clear container)
Ant-Free Outdoor Pet Feeders - Carter Pets 
If your colony is in the hood ask them to drill you holes for a lock cable and outdoor lock - and lock it to a tree or something.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That would be easy to make but in the open field the wind might blow the box away. You could put bricks in the bottom and the food bowl in a small litter pan inside. Easy. Not sure it would keep vultures out though.........


----------



## PAgrandma (Mar 31, 2014)

Marcia, thanks so much for your input and dimension ideas. We'll give it a try this week. 

Not too much problem with wind. Trees are abundant.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Ummm I just had to ask... have you ever done this?:-?
> 
> Ill do a lot of crazy things for my cats but to drag a decomposing roadkill to ward off vultures for a day or two.. no way... Or were you just kidding?


Hahahaha I too was like WHOA!!!!! Ewwwwww no. Deer carcass is VERY heavy. Would take more than 1 person no?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Hahahaha I too was like WHOA!!!!! Ewwwwww no. Deer carcass is VERY heavy. Would take more than 1 person no?


Not necessarily; hunters somehow get their kills into their trucks. You're assuming that you'd attempt to load the deer intact. The weight of a roadkill deer would probably depend on the state of decomposition.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> You're assuming that you'd attempt to load the deer intact.


_You're_ assuming that I would attempt to load the deer at _all_. :wink: Since your post was made on April 1st, I came to the logical conclusion lol.


----------

